# [APP][2.1][OPEN-SOURCE] Ice Cream Sandwich Calculator for Eclair - Gingerbread



## tombarr (Jul 1, 2011)

After the release of Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich source code developers and normal users rejoiced, with hopes that their device would soon run the new software or that their applications would become more feature-rich with new APIs. However, often overlooked are the details. For those still waiting for ICS on their device I've ported the latest iteration of the stock Calculator2 app to work on Android 2.1 Eclair up to 2.3 Gingerbread.

Check out the screen shots below or give it a try yourself, its free on the Android Market and the source code is freely available on GitHub.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

good stuff well done


----------

